# New mobile food van venture - Advice Needed!



## CobbleKitchen (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi All, I've been lurking in the background for a number of weeks now reading the wealth of information that this forum has. I learnt so much already from what you guys generally want when buying coffee to what equipment is recommended to pull the perfect shot.

I am very passionate about all things food & drink and have decided to take a change of career from professional food / commercial photographer and set up a mobile coffee and catering van.

I have bought a great 1955 Citroen H Van (Marcel), undertaken professional catering at Ballymalloe & Betty's Tearooms and specialist barista training at Limini Coffee Bradford.

The next step was to buy the equipment to be able to serve excellent coffee! I have bought a Frachino Contempo Dual Fuel 2 group machine and this is where your advice would be really appreciated, what grinder(s) should I pair with it?

After reading so much on here my initial thoughts are 1) Mazzer Mini Type a on demand for my main blend & 2) Miginon Mk2 for my decaf offering?

What do you think? and wheres the best place to purchase? I am more than happy with reconditioned or second hand.

Sorry for waffling - any advice will help greatly.

I'll keep you all up to date with my exciting journey into the world of mobile coffee & cake!

Thanks in advance

Susie


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Welcome! Where is your van going to be based?

Depending on predicted volumes something like a Super Jolly would probably be the minimum required for light commercial use. Mini would be OK for decaf but probably wouldn't be capable of performing all day. Mignon unlikely to be suitable for commercial use.

Speak to coffeechap, he's the man for recondition commercial grinders.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Susie,

My Contempo is paired up with a Fracino C3 (rebadged Compak K3) - can do you a great deal on one if you like?

Andy


----------



## CobbleKitchen (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Jeebsy,

We are based in Skipton, North Yorkshire.

Thank you for the advice, I have looked at the Super Jolly and it seems about right. My only holdback is lack of space so I'm just considering a few grinders with a smaller footprint but apart from that I have little to narrow my search down with!

I have been told that CoffeeChap is the man to speak to! Need to get in touch with him!

Susie.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Will it be worth your while to sell decaf?


----------



## CobbleKitchen (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Andy - I was emailing you last week about machines! As you can see I got a fab deal on a refurbished Contempo from someone local last week but thank you so much for all your help before that!

The Compak looks great - theres quite a few coming up in my google search but seems like a nice narrow size which would do me well! Is it on demand?

Susie.


----------



## CobbleKitchen (Jan 9, 2014)

Good question Jeebsy....I never actually thought of not to be honest - maybe I know too many decaf drinkers! I guess it just seems the standard offering to compete with all the other sellers!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can do you an on demand one or a doser.....


----------

